# Billinghurs vs. Schultze vs. MacDonald



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Not sure if this belongs here or in a different section but, since its raw related, I'll post it here. Please feel free to move, if needed!

I have heard many times over that Billinghurst's "Give Your Dog a Bone" is a good place to start to build a library of raw feeding books. When reading a review on the book, someone mentioned that they would recommend Kymythy Schultze's "Ultimate Nutrition" or Carina MacDonald's "Raw Dog Food" before recommending Billinghurst. Do any of you have any experience with these three books? Is so, which is the best for the money? Or, are they all so different that it would be worth buying them all?

I want to continue to expand my raw knowledge and am definitely interested in getting a few books I just want to hear if one is better to start with, or includes more and potentially better information, than the other two. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I've never read schutlze's or macdonalds. I've always gotten billingshurst. Easy to understand


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Billinghurst was the first book I read, haven't read the others. I have heard people complain that Billinghurst book has too much information and is hard to follow, but I don't agree - I wanted MORE information, and it was VERY easy to follow. It all made so much sense!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I own MacDonald's book. It's all right. But her book doesn't really give you any info that you can't find surfing the internet. It's just about raw diet menu planning. She didn't impress me with any technical knowledge.

Oh wait, here:



> Quote:
> Me? I’ve been a painting contractor for 24 years, with a couple of little side businesses along the way. If one could put “Dog Lover” as an occupation, that’s what I am!


http://www.raw-dogs.com/author.html

But also, here:



> Quote:
> wrote this book to complement the other raw feeding books already on the market. These are wonderful, information-rich books – but so many people have a ton of questions and little practical issues not addressed elsewhere – look through any raw feeding internet discussion group! I wanted to write a book that filled the gaps, that demystified the process, and gave people the confidence to feed their dogs. I wrote the book that I wanted to read *when I started out. *


http://www.raw-dogs.com/about.html


I looked through Schultz's at the book store and was even less impressed with hers.

Billinghurst is a veterinarian who understands a dog's nutritional needs and gets into the details.

I guess if you wanted to start a raw diet and didn't know a thing about it at all, then MacDonald would be a good place to start. To someone like that, Billinghurst might be overwhelming. 

But honestly, rawdogranch is a better resource, AND we have Lauri here as our personal guru!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies thus far!


----------

